# Old Guys Suck !



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

My good friend Gerry included these immortal words in his note to me in the package I received from him yesterday.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30648

Well the postman (charred to a crisp) rang my doorbell this afternoon, said to me, "OLD GUYS SUCK!", and he ran off. But not before leaving this at my door.










Detailed photos of contents to follow.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

OH MY FRIGGIN' GOSH, DUDE!!!

You got a serious bomb there.

Well, after you come out of your coma, I hope that you enjoy.

Great bomb.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Wow....2 days in a row?!?! That's some destruction right there!


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

OMG! did you just build a walk in and the old guys are bombing you to death!

Enjoy


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

we have something for you too Pete and I sure was hoping it would get here in time but alas it didn't.. Old Guys Suck is still alive and kicking!! LOL.. you're not done yet ya old geezer!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Gerry ,you are on a mission. Enjoy Peter.

CBF:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

How much fun is that! Way to go folks.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sweeet!btw, I resemble that statment...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I would have loved to be in on this one! But they are right, Peter. Old guys suck!  And old guys deserve everything they get, too!

WTG gorillas!


:ms NCRM


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The damage is severe. I don't know where to begin or how to tell you guys how overwhelmed I am. The jungle is an incredible place.

Thanks to Freddy (Rock Star)
1999 Partagas Lusitania
1983 ERDM Panatela Largas
2002 Punch SS1
2005 RyJ Coronitas en Cedro
2005 Jose L Piedra Conserva









Thanks to Josh (LeafHog)
JdN Antano
LFD Chiselito Maduro
Don Lino Africa Kifaro
Olivia Master Blends II Robusto
Don Pepin Garcia
ERDM Torpedo
Bolivar PC









Thanks to Mark (catfishm2)
JdN Antano
Camacho Maduro
Punch Rare Corojo
Carlos Torano Exodus Gold
ERDM Oscuro


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks to Rollito (pinoyman)
Monte #4 
Party Short
Diplomatico #4
San Cristobal El Principe
Monte #5
Bolivar Corona Junior
PSD4









Thanks to Matt (stig)
Nestor Reserve Torpedo
CAO Brazilia Gol
Cusano 18 Churchill









Thanks to Jerry (dadof3illinois)
2005 Party Short
2004 Quintero Brevas
2003 Sancho Panza Corona
2004 Boli PC
2005 RyJ Churchill


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice one guys. I am sure he deserved such carnage.

T


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

HA! HA! SUCKA!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome bombing run guys !!

Enjoy Peter !


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Great stuff there Peter, enjoy. Couldn't happen to a nicer gorilla. I don't know why I was not invited to this party.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEET tickety tock! 

Excuse the tickety tock it an old clock!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> My good friend Gerry included these immortal words in his note to me in the package I received from him yesterday.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30648
> 
> Well the postman (charred to a crisp) rang my doorbell this afternoon, said to me, "OLD GUYS SUCK!", and he ran off. But not before leaving this at my door.
> ...


The big box on the bottom was a contest prize from Jon (j6ppc)
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30687


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Old? You are younger than me?

Looks like a great bomb run-good target


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like a pretty darn good haul.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have a feeling old guys will continue to suck through this upcoming week...


 :gn


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> I have a feeling old guys will continue to suck through this upcoming week...
> 
> :gn


*This statement is sooooooooo true...*


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

this is gettin interestin


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

holy crap I can feel the radiation from here!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I left out the Depends coupons Peter, but I'll get them in the mail....:r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> I have a feeling old guys will continue to suck through this upcoming week...
> 
> :gn


Yeah, as forgetful as some youngsters are imagine how bad it is being old!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Another box landed today reminding me that "Old Guys Suck"

Ronnie (bonggoy) hit me hard. An awesome selection of smokes.

Thanks, bro.

Hoyo du Monterrey Coronation
Bolivar Lonsdale
RyJ 2004 EL
Padron 1926 Serie No. 6 Maduro
CAO Black Gothic
La Gloria Cubana Wavell Maduro
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #4
5 Vegas Limitada 2005 Belicoso
Indian Tabac Cuban Corojo Arrow
La Aurora Rothschild


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Sweet Mary. Have fun suckin'!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Pete, I know you're old, but you aint that OLD!!!:al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

After two days of peace and quiet for my mailman -

Today, another 2 packages arrived today proclaiming "Old Guys Suck"

Matt (txmatt) hit me - and hit me HARD!



















And Cliff (SvilleKid) was no mamby pamby either










Thank you both for some awesome smokes.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I HEART OLD GUYS...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Peter..Looks like your getting what you deserve Biotch! :tg Everybody left off the Biotch part..:r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

i've had the pleasure of herfin' with petey.

i've had the pleasure of herfin' with and old man.

i don't recall there being any difference.

ergo... petey is an old man :tg 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
enjoy that bounty pnoon.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Hope you enjoy them ya old fart! 

-Matt-


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Hope you enjoy them ya old fart!
> 
> -Matt-


No doubt I will, my friend.

Help an old guy out, though. What is the cigar with the narrow band and blue edges (2nd from the left in the pic)? I am unable to identify that one.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

pnoon said:


> No doubt I will, my friend.
> 
> Help an old guy out, though. What is the cigar with the narrow band and blue edges (2nd from the left in the pic)? I am unable to identify that one.


It doesn't have a name actually.. Holt's is calling them "Cameroon Crazy". They are made by Tabacalera Tropical (that's the company logo on the band). The liger in the filler kind of overpowers the flavor of cammie wrapper right now, but Joe and I think with some age that might change. I have 4 out of 10 left though, not sure I am going to get to find out. 

-Matt-


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I really thought this one was over. NOT!

Well, just so this old fart didn't forget, Frank & Anita (bless their hearts), reminded me that "Old Guys Still Suck"










Inside the box were an assortment of goodies that this geezer sure will enjoy.

A plush gorilla toy that, when you squeeze his hand, lets out a wolf whistle.
Around his neck is a pic of his favorite martini guzzlin', stogie smokin' "lady" friend from Club Stogie.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

When I saw teh size of the box and felt how much it weighed, I figured
I was lucky to get a bottle of Frank's Geezer Bock. Boy, was I wrong!










Bock it is - but it's a special release of Ladybutt Bock.

Anita and I are avid Sudoku puzzlers. Along with a nice card and CS refigerator magnet,
they sent a huge book of Sudoku puzzles. Hours of mental gymnastics.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

And what bomb would be complete without some top notch smokes.
An Iguana 
Party Short
HdM Petit Robusto
RASS
Fonseca KDT
Tampa Sweetheart










You two went way over the top. I can't thank you enough.
As for stig, he will pay dearly. (He created that wonderful pic of me!)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

:r LADYBUTT BEER!

Great hit guys!

Enjoy Pete.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> :r LADYBUTT BEER!
> 
> Great hit guys!
> 
> Enjoy Pete.


:r :tpd: awesome beer!!:r

nice hit on an awesome BOTL you 2!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

WTG Frank & Antia
we'll make sure he smokes the Iguana at the S.H.I.T herf tomorrow
don't think I want to sample any of Petes LadyButt though, it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Thanks to Rollito (pinoyman)
> Monte #4
> Party Short
> Diplomatico #4
> ...


that is a sweet bomb. enjoy the sticks man


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great job by everyone. The beer is excellent by the way. Enjoy Peter.


----------

